# 2008 Vs. 2009 F150



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Now that the 2009 F150 is here, I thought I would post a comparison of the tow capabilities and some towing related specs of these trucks. I hope this information is helpful! I chose a 4x2 SuperCrew model to compare. The 4x4's capabilities are slightly less in each y/m. Detailed information of the multitude of various models are available over at ford.com. This should be fairly representative of the increase in capabilities of the '09's vs. the 08's. Enjoy









Of particular interest - note the hp and tq ratings of the '09 5.4 on E85 vs. Gas. I included the MPG ratings of the two motors to make you think twice before fillin' this beast up with the alky.

*2008	F150 Supercrew 4x2 Styleside*
*5.4l 330ci Engine*
 Fuel: Gas
 HP: [email protected],000 
 TQ: [email protected],750 
 CR: 9.8:1 
 MPG: 13/17
* Drivetrain*
 4 spd Auto O/D
 3.31, 3.55, 3.73, 4.10
* Towing Specs (3.73 gears, 4.10 not avail. in SC model)*
138.5" WB
 GCWR: 15,000
 Max Trailer Wt: 9500
 Payload: 1810
 GVWR: 7050
150.5" WB
 GCWR: 15,000
 Max Trailer Wt: 9500
 Payload: 1750
 GVWR: 7050
*
2009 F150 Supercrew 4x2 Styleside*

*5.4l 330ci Engine*
Fuel: E85 
 HP: [email protected],200
 TQ: [email protected],500
 CR: 9.8:1
 MPG: 10/14








 Fuel: Gas
 HP: [email protected]
 TQ: [email protected]
 CR: 9.8:1
 MPG: 14/20








* Drivetrain*
 6spd Auto
 3.15, 3.31, 3.55, 3.73
* Towing Specs (3.73 gears)*

145" WB
GCWR: 16,900
Max Trailer Wt: 11,300
Payload: 1760
GVWR: 7100
 157" WB
 GCWR: 17,000
 Max Trailer Wt: 11,300
 Payload: 1690
 GVWR: 7100
**Heavy Duty Payload Pkg not available in SuperCrew

-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Bet that truck is a runner with a 6 speed..

Carey


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

The HP and torque increases are modest but the biggest improvement is the 6 speed transmission. When I had the Expedition and the 4 speed auto there were many times on hills when there just wasn't a good gear ratio to make the best use of the engine. The newer Expedition has had the 6 speed auto for the last year or two and by all accounts it is far superior at towing to earlier models and the main reason is the extra 2 gears in the transmission.

The weight capacities seems pretty reasonable as well. With the truck carrying a full payload it still has a very respectable tow capacity of almost 10,000 lbs.

I'm not in the market for a new truck anymore but this one would definitely be one I would consider.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Have you heard when the new ford gasser will be out, Curtis? Maybe 2010.. If they could make like a 1/2 litre more in size, they'd be right with the other brands on power..

Does ford have plans for cylinder shut down technolgy to be added to the new engine?

Carey


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow, I don't know even when the manufacturer says its okay, if I would be but putting 11,500 pounds behind a vehicle that only weighs 5400lbs empty. The truck only weighs 1 third of the trailer.

Now I'm not being a virtual weight police here, but I also worry of people extrapolating those numbers to their older trucks thinking they can't be much different.

I mean with those number, someone could convince themselves the my trailer could be pulled by that truck. It has about 1800bs pin and empty weight of 10500.

Someone un-knowledgeable could be convinced it is fine.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Have you heard when the new ford gasser will be out, Curtis? Maybe 2010.. If they could make like a 1/2 litre more in size, they'd be right with the other brands on power..
> 
> Does ford have plans for cylinder shut down technolgy to be added to the new engine?
> 
> Carey


6.2 Boss gasser is still slated to make an appearance in the SuperDuty lineup. It is supposed to replace the V10. I haven't heard anything new except that the Ford "Raptor" was cancelled and it was to use that motor also. The last timeframe I heard was late next Spring but not having heard anything new of late makes me uneasy as to whether or not that will still happen. I sure hope it does.

No cylinder shut down tech to my knowledge. Every question or rumor has been shot down by Ford insiders with a "no







". Ford is pursuing twin-turbo motors (goofy marketing word: "Ecoboost") in much smaller displacements as their platform on which they will make their fuel economy stand. The next Ecoboost motor will be a V6 with hp and tq numbers in the 300/300 range. It will debut in the F150 (F100?).

The other "near to market" engine news in the land of the blue oval is their homegrown diesels. The 4.4 diesel is still on track for a 2010.5MY delivery...actually may be ahead of schedule! The Big Diesel - the 6.7l Scorpion - is doing even better but Ford is tied up in that lock-down contract with Navistar until *gulp* 2011-2012 or so. The Scorpion motor is known to be making very impressive power and tq numbers at...get this....a 30% fuel economy increase. If Ford can deliver a 390hp/700tq (rumored) motor at that kind of economy increase they will have a hot seller on their hands. Time will tell. Thoughts are that Ford will approach Navistar with a "let's drop lawsuits and let us out of this contract early" negotiation tactic. Ford wants that Scorpion in their Superduties soon I would believe. Another tidbit is that Scorpion uses the same "exhaust in the motor valley" setup that the GM 4.5 diesel will use.

As always - take this stuff with a grain of salt. Quien Sabe!

-CC


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Found this in regards to the 6.7 Scorpion!

Job 1 Date

-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

webeopelas said:


> Wow, I don't know even when the manufacturer says its okay, if I would be but putting 11,500 pounds behind a vehicle that only weighs 5400lbs empty. The truck only weighs 1 third of the trailer.
> 
> Now I'm not being a virtual weight police here, but I also worry of people extrapolating those numbers to their older trucks thinking they can't be much different.
> 
> ...


Not 1/3rd of the trailer, 1/3rd of the gross.. Only double of the trailer.. Thats no biggie.. Your mega could tow a 15000lb 5er easy, but would over axle ya on the rear.. That would put you in the same boat..

Most people already run over weight.. I see as many 1 ton single tires towing 16-18000lb toy haulers as 1/2 tons towing 8-10000lb 5ers. Both those set ups are overweight by about the same amount..

If your 5er ever gets crossed up, you will be in no better shape than them.. Anytime you go over the weight of the tow vehicle, a trailer can easilly over take you.. So at that point it doesnt matter.. One just needs more respect of the trailer the more it outweighs you.

Semi trucks weigh 16-17000lbs and have around 60-65000lb trailers.. So this is like 3-4 to 1.. That is not a biggie either.. One just has to respect that..

In heavy haul semis, the truck weighs 20000lbs and the trailers can weigh 250,000lbs and still be legal on the highway if you pay the permit fee. This set up is just as safe as your mega and 5er with the proper respect.

The amount of tow weight a vehicle can pull is not an issue if the vehilce can handle all of the other aspects..

We all know that a 11500lb bumper pull would have a minimum of a 1150 pound tounge weight.. That would put any 1/2 ton on its tail and make it hard to control I know, but your mega has what a 13500 or so tow rating.. The tongue weight would be 1350.. Your mega would be draggin its tail also and be about as hard to control as a 1/2 ton..

I recently pulled a trailer with a 1600lb tongue weight on my dually.. It was no safer than what a 1/2 ton with 1000-1200 feels..

Our 1/2 ton trucks are coming closer to 3/4 spec everyday.. Its rumored that some day, they will build just 2 models of trucks.. A light duty and a heavy duty.. One will be around what a 3/4 ton is and the other will be in the F450-F550 range.. I feel that is just a few years away..

Carey


----------

